# ResiNews: VW Rabbit Pickup for Tyco wide pan chassis



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

leaves are falling, so it was about time to start into the new season!

I picked up a batch of fresh mold making silicone today and just finished the first body out of the new mold:




























The VW Caddy (that´s what she was called over here) is handling well, she´ll probably be my race car for next year´s HP7 powered race series.

Have a great weekend all!

Greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice one Claus! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool little truck. Love the tubs for the rear wheels!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Blue with yellow rims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Claus,

Kewl color combo & Far Out detailed Volkswagen pickup body.

Bob...have fun racing that fer sure...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

When I had my 4 dr Rabbit some 15 years ago, I had always wished it was one of these trucks.

It looks fantastic, Claus! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Claus,
Awesome VW PU body, nice job on the glass & great detailing (foil bumpers)!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Owned that vintage GTI in Pearl white - very quick car. ...RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow - Great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SlotWagens.com (Oct 16, 2009)

Sensational job!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Really Nice Work !!! looks like a well done body!! 
CJ


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

NICE, Claus! You gonna offer any of these up for grabs, because Id take one. I always did think the VW rabbit p/u was pretty cool for being something different. Seen a few here in the Pac NW with GTI engines or turbodiesels swapped in and always liked em.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Claus - :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Brilliant, and so crisply done too. You don't see a lot of pickups done in HO with a real hollow bed. This one really stands out.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

clausheupel said:


>


Good looking truck!!! I likes the yellow/blue contrast. A V8 chrome powered VW would be cool too, with a set of chrome spokes, chrome sidepipes, I'm just thinking out loud....RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nicely done Claus...*

Another innovative and unique original from the other side of the pond!!!! nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just finished off the VW Claus sent me. As per usual, I went with an HP-2 chassis on this one. The wheels come from hotwheels real riders and really look snappy on this truck. The workmanship on this really is awesome, so dont be afraid to pick one up. Having worked with several resin bodies, this only needed the most minor of flash cleanup and a few air pockets in non-cosmetic or structural areas got the baking soda/super glue fix. I didnt even bother to Future this, just a quick polishing with CD scratch remover brought out a nice shine on this light olive beauty. 





































A lwb tyco widepan fits like a glove, the wheelbase is perfect. And Claus includes a set of chassis mounts cast off an unfortunate tyco body making a clean straight mount simple.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Grunger!!! Those chrome 5 spokes really set it off :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice detail work too, I might add...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very COOL V W Claus


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

CLAUS that's amazing!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thanx guys, but...*

...you don´t have to stroke MY head for the cool light olive VW pickup - credits have to go to Chuck (AKA grungerockjeepe)! I only sent him a body kit that he finished more than nicely!!! Hey buddy, you did some awesome detail work (cool HW rims)!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

BTW: I built one of the same color a while ago (riding on a Tyco HP7 with Vincent rims). Remember all those VW Rabbits in that color? Most were combined with a weird kind of diarrhoe-ocher interior? Uahhh!!! :freak:










Love that color anyway - it´s period correct...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Claus and Grunge,

Those look totaly fun, fun, fun!

Bob...Another Kewl VW body style added to the slot world...zilla


----------



## darrencottam (Sep 27, 2010)

wow!
just wow!
this is probably the best thing i've seen recently...
massive fan of the caddy!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks sharp!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

clausheupel said:


> ...you don´t have to stroke MY head for the cool light olive VW pickup - credits have to go to Chuck (AKA grungerockjeepe)! I only sent him a body kit that he finished more than nicely!!! Hey buddy, you did some awesome detail work (cool HW rims)!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> BTW: I built one of the same color a while ago (riding on a Tyco HP7 with Vincent rims). Remember all those VW Rabbits in that color? Most were combined with a weird kind of diarrhoe-ocher interior? Uahhh!!! :freak:
> 
> ...


I've got a 2 door 83 rabbit (or golf mark 1 if you prefer...) in my shop, waiting for a 16 valve engine, in the same colour, with the same awful interior colours - just not a truck.

The factory paint on my 1:1 is surprisingly good, so I'm not planning on changing it - I am however, planning on building a slot version (complete with almost 30 years of dings, dents, bumper stickers, and "Auto Touch Up Paint")

Your truck casting is extremely impressive - do you do a hatchback version as well?

gomanvongo


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Claus!*

Those Caddys are so cool! Great job!
Thank you for sharing thoase...

Scott


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is one sweet casting! Nice to have different options in P/U trucks. This VW could make a cool Alternate Universe World Camping series truck... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Never thought...*

...someone would dig out THAT thread again (already a year old)! Thanks for the kind words, guys, anyway! 

I didn´t do many of these bodies as the popular demand wasn´t really overwhelming. The last one (in black) went to a lady in Canada last winter - she wanted a replica of her BF´s 1:1 Caddy as a birthday present...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Nicely done all round, liking the wheel treatment . . .


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

clausheupel said:


> ...someone would dig out THAT thread again (already a year old)! Thanks for the kind words, guys, anyway!
> 
> I didn´t do many of these bodies as the popular demand wasn´t really overwhelming. The last one (in black) went to a lady in Canada last winter - she wanted a replica of her BF´s 1:1 Caddy as a birthday present...
> 
> ...


Wow that one went to me ! !!


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Nice little VW truck you have there:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## sarges18s (Nov 15, 2013)

I need one of these bodies!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That thread is about 4 years old, but he may have one, can't hurt to ask...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't remember seeing this body, I love it, it would be even better scaled down and on a tjet:thumbsup:


----------



## quartermilebuggy (Feb 9, 2013)

*Body*

So what is the possibility that these are still available.. I would love to have one


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow this is an old thread! Been a while since Claus has poked in here... Anyone know whats going on with Der Resinmeister?


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*...still alive! *

Hi folks,

I´m still alive and well, but I haven´t been casting any resin stuff since 2010. Thrill has gone as there seems to be not much cool stuff left that hasn´t already been dipped in RTV silicone... ;-)

I´m more into racing with friends and building a new home track.

Sorry, I don´t think I have any more VW Caddy pickup kits left.

Greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Heya Claus...good to see youre alive and kickin! I think youre wrong about no new victims for the RTV... Hotwheels and Matchbox have been cranking out tons of potentials. But glad alls well with you, man.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Claus,

Yeah it's good to see yah man. Glad you are still having fun with slot cars in your neck of the woods. 

Always loved your castings.

Bob...Slot On and keep it fun...zilla


----------



## sarges18s (Nov 15, 2013)

I have never casted a slot car body however I dug thru my collection of vw diecast and found this Caddy. wish me luck I am gunna try to turn a few of these out for my brass chassis tycos  If ya have any pointers guys message me please!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I tried my hand at casting, and it wasn't too bad. I actually got a couple of decent body projects. I'd like to think I'd get better if I stayed with it. This is the site I used for reference:

http://www.alumilite.com/howtos/SlotCarMold.cfm

One major change that I think I got the idea for from the guys here: instead of making the mold box out of whatever plastic sheets they tried to tape together in that how-to, just make it out of Legos. Worked like a charm for me. Actually, I got LOTS of help from the guys here... check this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=316887

good luck! let us know how it goes...

--rick


----------



## sarges18s (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Rick , kiddo has plenty legos I can 'borrow' lol. I will keep ya posted!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Claus, glad to hear from you. Hope you're enjoying your time away from casting. 

Merry Xmas to you and yours.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, Claus, great to see you in these parts! i'm still running the Mercury wagon, the Eldorado, and a couple other favorites... 

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I tried my hand at casting, and it wasn't too bad. I actually got a couple of decent body projects. I'd like to think I'd get better if I stayed with it. This is the site I used for reference:
> 
> http://www.alumilite.com/howtos/SlotCarMold.cfm
> 
> ...


Hey Rick, you have anymore of them Lincolns?? for trade or sale.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> Hey Rick, you have anymore of them Lincolns?? for trade or sale.


yeah, i think i might just have a couple around. sending a PM.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooh.. Send me a PM too!! Both of those barges were cool!! I wish you got to casting the other die cast you had lined up. The Chevy Van and the Ford... was it a Galaxy? I may not be able to get them right away. It mostly depends on what sells on Ebay and here on S&S. I'm slowly getting back to normal physically, but financially is going to take a bit longer...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

there are some on ebay .. FYI. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Rabbit-t...321306460721?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4acf5b8231

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Rabbit-t...321307013773?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4acf63f28d


Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> there are some on ebay .. FYI.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Rabbit-t...321306460721?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4acf5b8231
> 
> ...


Yeah Wes these are neat and had to "PICKUP" a couple...:lol:

May have to go back and "PICKUP"( just as corny as the first time ) a few more while they still exist.

I just got these 2 in the mail today and am sending one to slotcarman.

Bob...VWs RULE...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Needs a blower, just my thoughts... RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bob - KEWL!!

Randy - of course!! every cars on planet must have blowers!!! 

Wes


----------

